# WOW can my wife plow!



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been traveling a bunch lately (combination if work & play) so I taught my wife how to use the plow. I don't do commercial plowing, just my driveway and a few friends & neighbors (for free). My 16 year old daughter is typically my "wingman" when I plow since she loves to operate the Fish Stick as I navigate. 

Needless to say, I have been out of town for the last 4 snow storms in NJ and my wife has really impressed me with her ability to keep 30+ inches off the driveway! In fact, some of her friends are amused by her new skill and have asked to join her during her plow missions. 

Just thought I would share this quick story & I am thinking about starting a new business called All Girls Plowing for next season to supplement my 2 daughter's 529 college funds.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweet!.......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need pixs of this plow princess!


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't know if I would travel that much


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Snow tracker;1768100 said:


> Don't know if I would travel that much


Thinking the same thing........heck I wouldn't leave the play room.Thumbs Up


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Life's a gamble


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

So is snow, ... with a image of a female in it


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

This is my wife's 3rd season plowing with me commercial accounts she loves it more than I do


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

They are too f'ing slow!!! Mine is able to plow, but she's slow as hell! Just like cleaning fish, she does an excellent job of filleting a fish, but man, I do four to her one!


----------

